# Wie kann ich das in ArrayList abgespeicherte Array ausgeben?



## eRiF (31. Mai 2009)

```
public static ArrayList einlesen(String name)
    {
        ArrayList ergebnis = new ArrayList();
        String[] temp = new String[3];
        BufferedReader br = null;
        String[] parts = null;
        try
        {
            br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(new File(name)));
            String line = null;
            while((line = br.readLine()) != null)
            {
                // Ganze Zeile:
                //System.out.println(line);
                parts = line.split(";");
                for(int i = 0; i<parts.length; i+=3)
                {
                        temp[0] = parts[i];
                        temp[1] = parts[i+1];
                        temp[2]= parts[i+2];

                        ergebnis.add(temp);
                }
            }
        }
        catch(FileNotFoundException e)
        {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        catch(IOException e)
        {
            e.printStackTrace();
        }
        finally
        {
            if(br != null)
            {
                try
                {
                    br.close();
                }
                catch(IOException e)
                {
                    e.printStackTrace();
                }
            }
        }
        return ergebnis;
    }
```

Jetzt möchte ich gerne die Strings die in Temp[] abgespeichert sind ausgeben in einer anderen methode, wie mach ich das?


----------



## SlaterB (31. Mai 2009)

String[] temp = (String[]) ergebnis.get(0);


----------



## Final_Striker (31. Mai 2009)

das ganze natürlich noch in einer for-schleichfe, damit du ja alle arrays bekommst


----------

